# Bee supers in se michigan



## moday (Mar 28, 2008)

Bees are doing well but have a question. Hive has two deeps and a mid size super filled with brood and honey. I put another super on with frames and foundation but not much wax building or anything on that super. It's on too right now. Don't seem to work up any more on latest empty super. Should I move the empty super to the middle? Maybe they'd work it more? Thanks in advance.


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 1, 2017)

Swap a frame from the full super with a frame from the empty super.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If I have trouble getting the girls to start drawing comb in a honey super when there is no flow. I will split the top box and stick the one I want drawn out between them for 7 to 10 days.

As a side note the bass wood trees are in bloom in SE Michigan so there is going to be a short flow.

 Al


----------



## moday (Mar 28, 2008)

I put the full super on top and the one in need of filling/drawing comb out just under the full super on top. Now 4 high, two deeps on bottom (comb and honey), then the one needing to work on and the mostly full super on top.

Yesterdays, bees were working on the new super but not much. Have one frame drawn out and filled with honey. Other 9 frames are still in need of comb and honey.
Should I switch them back or just leave it? 
Should I try 9 frames instead of 10?

I'd like to get more moving but maybe they just keep working on what is now the top super. I was thinking about removing it as I don't think the queen would be there.

If I remove frames and want to spin later, what is the best way to store it? I don't want bugs/moths to get at it. Should I freeze it with honey or is that wrong. I'd like to spin once in October...

thanks, Moday


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I leave the one that needs drawn out in the middle till it is mostly finished If you are worried about the queen getting in it use a queen excluder. Right now in my area there isn't a whole bunch for the bees to gather and it is really dry also so they will in my area be slow to draw out any comb. I would probably take off any honey I wanted and feed them syrup to build with.
I would also do my extractioning when I removed the honey frames not try to keep ants and other bugs out of it. Way easier to clean up the extractor, get the honey frames cleaned and dried and stored than protecting honey to extract later.

 Al


----------



## moday (Mar 28, 2008)

alleyyooper said:


> I leave the one that needs drawn out in the middle till it is mostly finished If you are worried about the queen getting in it use a queen excluder. Right now in my area there isn't a whole bunch for the bees to gather and it is really dry also so they will in my area be slow to draw out any comb. I would probably take off any honey I wanted and feed them syrup to build with.
> I would also do my extractioning when I removed the honey frames not try to keep ants and other bugs out of it. Way easier to clean up the extractor, get the honey frames cleaned and dried and stored than protecting honey to extract later.
> 
> Al


OK, I'll just be patient with that super in the middle. Thanks for the thoughts. I usually wait until October to extract but maybe I'll try it next week and see how they do....I could put the freshly spun frames back on and the bees would have less comb to draw on the other super and they could use that one....

I don't usually use a queen excluder. I tried a couple years ago and either the hive was weak and the numbers were down or they just didn't want to come up. I have the plastic version but someone told me to purchase the "better" one from Dadant in the wood frame...I think the excluder is made of metal. Any thoughts on the use of them? If I remove the super, I'll use the fume board as I want to make sure no queen is upstairs when I remove frames/supers. thanks, MODAY


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Queen excluders, some models are great to place under your tires when stuck. Now after saying that there are times they are handy. When I come across a honey super that the queen has gotten into to lay I will make sure she isn't still there and put a excluder on. I have wire ones that are in a wood frame, I also have some flat zinc ones that lay flat on the hive body edges, I may also have some plastic ones.

As I said I rarely use them but I still believe there is a time and a place you can use them.

 Al


----------

